
The Anti-IF Campaign - ingve
http://antiifcampaign.com/
======
mchahn
If not satire, then what do they suggest as a replacement. They mention using
objects instead, which I don't understand.

------
dawnbreez
Is this satire?

~~~
lotsoflumens
It's hilarious, even if it isn't.

